# mixed up my cyclegest and bleeding have i ended my chances : (



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi im new to this page im looking for advise i had 1 6 cell embreyo transfered on wed 31/8/11 by sat evening i noticed a little brown spotting when i wiped it carryed on over the weekend on and off if i wiped , monday morning i went for a wee and lost a small amount of red blood and a small clott i got a hold of my clinic who told me it could be from the transfer i then querried my meds and discovered i had been taking 400mg cyclegst rectorly when i should be taking 800mg , 400 in the morn 400 at night i was not told this and on the box it says 400mg as directed so pretty ****** off that my meds werent explained to me , clinic were not helpful just said increase to the 800 carry on with the 6mg progynova and test on the 13/09/11 spoke to me like i was stupid   i couldnt feel any worse than i do for such a stupid mistake i feel i have ruined the chances of me and the hubby having a child , spotting is still only when i wipe brown and not at every wipe , just lost another small bit of pinkish blood when i went the toilet , i have ruined my chances is this over as ive read some women only have 400mg anyway


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Melanie

Please hang in there. Many women experience bleeding throughout pregnancy and go on to have healthy babies. Everything's crossed that your little embies are implanting right now.

I know it's easy to say but try not to worry about the Cyclogest pessaries. They are prescribed as a precaution to try to give us the best possible chances rather than because we absolutely need it as a top up to the progesterone we naturally produce. Just think of all those lucky ladies who conceive naturally and have never heard of the delights of Cyclogest!

Hope this helps and good luck on the 13th

Lulu
Xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

thank you lulu , im trying hard not to worry the last ivf i had 800mg and it made me very ill and caused bleeding cant believe i messed up my dose this time but its reasuring to know they are used just to help i presumed that without them i wouldnt produce anything because of the lupron i had had , a friend of mine has just told me that her relitive bleed very heavy 10 days straight after transfer in ivf and still tested positive and now has a baby maybe there could be hope but my clinic nurse was quite unhelpful and pretty much said id blown it i said they should print it on the box and should have told me , last clinic i had to sign to say id understood and it was written on all the meds boxes etc this time its only printed on a sheet in my file in tiny writting that i didnt read as it was a chart for themselves : ( i still feel really stupid wish they understood i dont need them put me down this is my life and the thought i have damaged my chances for squidgy ( what we called our embryo ) to implant and grow is devestating it was our last 1


----------



## popsy1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Melanie,
Just reading your message. I remember on my last tx I asked my nurse what would happen if I forgot to take them, or they slipped. She said that they were given when ivf was first started and patients/clients expect it now, and if they were not given them, then if it was BFN then they would blame that. However she said that it is contreversial as to whether they do help or not. 
So, I would carry on with what the clinic say now (am & pm). Try and rest up. There are lots of posts on here about bleeds and spotting and they have ended in BFP.

Popsy x


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks popsy , i have started to take them am and pm as of yesterday however today i now have cramps and the spotting is more red but will carry on with them and hope for the best and if i get a bfn im gonna try not to blame myself as i was getting 400mg plus pevious failed cycle on 800mg so im going to tell myself it wasnt my time and save save save to try again


----------



## MrsScooby (Jun 7, 2011)

All cycles I've been through I was on 400mgs cyclogest total daily and know others have been on varying doses, am sure you'll not have damaged your chances of implantation, such a shame the nurse you spoke wasn't a bit more reassuring and supportive.


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks mrsscooby , i have been searching the net and found that alot of women are on 400mg so starting to think it isnt down to my mess up , of course the clinic will say that but i need my peace of mind ivf is hard enough without blame feeling a little more positive since finding this site just got to keep   and get through to the 13th


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Melanie

Just to reassure you, could you ask to speak to your consultant? You could also ask to have your progesterone levels checked.

Tx costs enough money that you should be totally happy with the service the clinic provides - and you should feel able to provide feedback on how unsupportive the nurse was.

Hang in there and sending positive vibes

Lulu
Xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks lulu i asked the nurse this and she said theres no point we still wouldnt know what was happening it thought if i had my levels checked and they came bk low they could increase my dose and see if it would help the nurse just said no all i could do was wait and atleast id been getting some so just go ahead n up it to 800mg n wait she was really nice untill i asked about it and realised the mix up then her tone changed and she left me in a state of uncontrolable blubbering standing in the tiolet box in handc thinking well if i puut i few in will it save my squidgy ( of course i dint put them in ) hubby came home from work trying to reasure me it was there responsibility to tell us as he had presumed the same , parents came over i was a mess , just needed to hear the nurse say it could be ok not treat me like i was stupid   since then ive been googling and found only 38% of clinics use 800mgs and 55% use 400mg the other percentages are split between other forms so i feel a little   that she made feel so bad like id killed my emmbie b4 it had chance


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Melanie
We moved clinic last cycle and that was the first time I was on 800mgs a day.  Up until then, I've always used 400mgs daily - including cycle 3 - which resulted in our DS.  Sorry you've had such a horrible experience with the nurse - its something that is definitely worth addressing at a later date.  

Best of luck hun     
DJ x


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

You should definitely complain about the nurse's attitude, we all make mistakes!

Please do ask to speak to your consultant. It's absolutely within your rights to seek reassurance  

Try to do something nice and relaxing this afternoon and visualise Squidgy snuggling up in your tummy 

Lulu
Xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks lulu the flow is really light and only when i wipe so praying its going to be ok , may call the clinic again tomoz


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

2 days to go still spotting tested 4 days early and got BFN feeling like its all over now as keep getting red spotting and aches in my lower stomatch n back OTD is tuesday 13th something tells me it will still be a BFN and as soon as treatment stops AF will arrive   feeling poop praying for a miricle on tuesday if not back to saving to try again


----------



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry melanie   i had my 1st ivf in may and period arrived before OTD. Hoping for  a miracle for u xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

sorry dreamer01 that ur first attempted failed i hope you get another chance and get success my AF arrived before my OTD on my first cycle i was devestated took me 4 years to try an FET which is what we have just done i havent had my period yet but definatly think its just the meds holding it away at the min i guess tuesday will let me know but i can feel it i know its coming and no baby this time   still i guess we all have to try and stay positive and try again its just so financially draining never mind emotionally , do you feel you will have another attempt at some point as if you have any frozen i must say an FET is a lot easier going on your body less drugs and messing around with ur body , if mine has failed again im now back to full ivf cycle again think im going to ask about egg share to lower my cost so i can get straight bk to it and hopefully help someelse get there dream aswell , wishing you all the best with what ever step you take next and sending


----------

